# beretta storm Cx4 range



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

anyone out there tell me if i am out to lunch saying that the Cx4 would be acurate to 100yards? let me know your the experts.. thanks guys (and girls)


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It's fun to try them long shoots but yes you are way out of the range for defensive shooting. Accuracy would depend on what your shooting at. Are you shooting a 55gal drum or a 4" plate?


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

No problem at 100 yards keeping them on a paper plate, if you hold up your part.


----------



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

just shooting at a 4 foot paper target 12" bullseye. thanks guys


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

This long a shot is why they invented rifles.


----------



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

understood, im just curious as to how far the range is on the storm. im sure some of you guys have tried.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

cdnarmoured said:


> understood, im just curious as to how far the range is on the storm. im sure some of you guys have tried.


There is a post on here somewhere about my 100 yard plinking with my kimber(3" 1911) and it can be done, but does require some "kentucky windage and elevation"(actually quite a bit of kw&e):mrgreen:


----------

